
Page Rank is the Ultimate Measure of Online Influence - nreece
http://www.micropersuasion.com/2008/10/page-rank-is-th.html
======
mattmaroon
If you're blogging for profit, pageviews is the only relevant stat. If you're
blogging for shits and giggles, none of them matter at all.

Me personally, I measure it in user participation. Total comments, or maybe
comments per post, would be a better metric.

